# BSNL Dataone some sites not accessible? Here is the Solution:-



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

Many ppl with NIB-I or NIB-II connection are complaining about they are not able to connect to some sites.sometimes it is google,micro$haft etc.

So the Solution is to change the MTU(Maximum Transmission Unit) to *1454*  from *1500 or 1492.*

In *GNU/Linux* , you can easily change by editing /etc/ppp/options file or /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider to add MTU value.

First try  as root ,"ifconfig ppp0 down && ifconfig ppp0 up mtu 1454" to see the change!I was not able to access youtube and all(very slow).now it changed 

In window$ ,I have no idea.apart from in cmd , "ipconfig /ALL" will show those values 

but I saw this thread ,in broadbandforum :
*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/2...-while-using-pppoe-connection-bsnl-broadband/

^this is the solution for winblow$ users.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 8, 2008)

Doesnt the MTU value change for people depending upon their connectivity. The best bet would be to find the MTU value ourselves and set it in the router.



> Windows 2000/XP users:
> 
> Go to Start/ Programs/ Accessories/ Command Prompt and type the following:
> 
> ...



Hope this helps


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

even I thought like this!but 1454 is the value that works for now.it is some problem with routing with NIB ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont know, yesterday there were problems, I couldnt access PirateBay and Demonoid, and today its fine. Yesterday I was messing with MTU too, but I couldnt get any value which worked for those sites. So just gave it up, then today I reset it to 1500 and they start working... Must be some problem with NIB.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am 100% sure that some problem with NIB(routing?).with MTU=1454 it is a good value.
1492 aint enough


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 8, 2008)

I wonder why 1492 does not work, as max MTU for Ethernet is 1500
and anything lower than this should work

Information about MTU
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit


----------



## rahulrajpl (May 3, 2009)

Hi man.. 

This really solved my problem.. I was really frustrated for last one month not able to figure out how to solve this issue. Can you please send me an email at lukrahul at gmail.com. I want to keep in touch with you. Please.

Thank you very much for the solution. 



praka123 said:


> Many ppl with NIB-I or NIB-II connection are complaining about they are not able to connect to some sites.sometimes it is google,micro$haft etc.
> 
> So the Solution is to change the MTU(Maximum Transmission Unit) to *1454*  from *1500 or 1492.*
> 
> ...


----------



## hansraj (May 3, 2009)

@cool_techie_tvm
I have found out the mtu for my router and its 1460 as i am also facing the same prob(nib II) but i am unable to find any option in my router for changing the MTU to 1460.


----------



## sagar.best (May 3, 2009)

huh buddy just understand a simple fact where ever there is a NAME BSNL so it's just a waste and nothing else . It is the worst company i have ever seen.

Stuff are cheap but nothing work than what's the use of buying it.


----------



## arvindgr (May 15, 2009)

Another Simple and Easy way

Just Go to *FLYPROXY.COM* and enter your website like mobango.com, etc.

Works slow but Good....


----------

